# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Juguemos con las cuerdas

## Ming

No te líes con las cuerdas… o acabarás con un nudo que no sabrás desatar  :Wink1: 

*AVISO:** Todo lo que contiene este fichero, repito; TODO, ha sido encontrado con la ayuda del buscador de los foros, del msn e internet. Por lo tanto, no sé si la información es correcta o no.*
*… Por cierto, no hay ni una frase mía, todo lo que pongo lo han posteado antes, TODO.*

*Para iniciarse…*
*DVDs:*
-“Rope magic made easy” de Daryl Martínez -> en el que parte desde 0 y vienen juegos variados, recomendado empezar con este. Se aprende mucha técnica. Muy bien explicado, dedica mucho tiempo a explicar cada paso. (tres volúmenes)

*Libros:*
-"Magia básica con cuerda” de Marko -> Efectos muy buenos, empieza con la técnica básica desde cero. Muy bien explicado e ilustrado.


*Otros…*
*DVDs:*
-“Fiber optics” de Richard Sanders -> Muy bien explicado, dedica mucho tiempo a explicarte cada paso, lo recomiendo mucho. Rutina con 22 pases. (No es para empezar).
-“Truly magical rope” de Flip -> geniales como todo lo suyo. (dos volúmenes) 
- “Knot Routine...Plus!” de Dennis Loomis -> fantástico y diferente. Principalmente por Loomis, pero también contiene efectos de otros magos.
- “Hang ‘Em High” de BoB Sheets -> con su cuerda a través del cuerpo, explica su rutina completa. Me parece que solo explica dos “trucos”.
- “The Greater Magic” ? de Salvano -> vol. 9 (Salvano, Ropes)
-“Creative Magic” de Pavel -> vol. 1 
- “Rope magic” de Tabary -> Muy buenos. 2 volúmenes: en el 1º explica la rutina completa con la que ganó el primer premio de la FISM, en el 2º explica algunas técnicas adicionales junto con cuatro rutinas completas más. (En ingles)
-“Amazing Tricks whit Ropes” -> (en ingles)
- “Hung Up On Ropes” (colgando en cuerdas) de Ron Dayton
- “Optical Rope” de Mark Mason y JB Magic.

*Libros:*
-"Magia básica con cuerdas y mi rutina profesional" de Marko.
-“Encyclopedia of rope magic for magicians” -> (en ingles)
-“Nudología mágica” de Antonio Ferragut -> Totalmente sobre nudos. (Índice: Teoría sobre nudos (anatomía del nudo, manejo....), nudos especiales, desanudar, manejo de una cuerda anudada, tipos de faques, usos de faques, rutinas, y nudos en pañuelos.)

- “Acrobatic Knot” de Daryl -> rutina donde un nudo salta de una cuerda a otra. “Nudo de Salto de Pakistán”. (contiene un DVD)


*Otros donde se puede encontrar cuerdas…*
*DVDs:*
-L&L que es una recopilación de rutinas con una cuerda de diversos magos (es de la colección de "the word greatest magic")

*Libros:*
-“Lecciones de ilusionismo” de Florensa -> lección 14.
-"Gran manual de trucos y magia" de Patrick Page -> todo clásico y bueno. (Capítulo séptimo. Juego con cuerdas.)
-“Ilusionismo Elemental” de Wenceslao Ciuro. 


*Efectos típicos:*
-“La pesadilla del profesor” (cuerda corta + mediana + larga= 3 iguales)
-''Nudo increíble'' (No aconsejo hacerlo a niños, ya que se sienten mal al ver que no pueden hacerlo)
-“Rota y recompuesta”
-“Dedos de tijera”
-“Nudo del escolar”
-“el collar de la gitana”
-“Chaqueta de Houdini”


*El alma de la cuerda.*
_-¿Qué es el alma de la cuerda?_
Algunas cuerdas llevan dentro más cuerdas, eso es el alma de la cuerda, las que lleva dentro, ya sea solo una o más.

_-¿Para qué sirve?_
Le da mayor rigidez (pero no excesivamente) y hace que la forma de arquearse sea más ‘bonita’ que las que no tienen alma. Además hace que sea más gruesa sin que lo tengan que ser las fibras.

_-¿Cuerda? ¿Alma?…_ (Si no te has enterado de nada)
Hay cuerdas que tienen otras dentro, simplemente se trata de una cuerda enfundada en otra.

_-¿Qué diferencias hay entre las que tienen alma y las que no?_
Las que no tienen alma son más blanditas y a la hora de cortarlas son más fáciles de cortar (entre dos cuerdas de igual grosor), pero no se mueven como las otras.
Pero hay una gran cantidad de distintos tipos de cuerdas, y cada una va mejor para una cosa distinta, aunque por supuesto se puede hacer todo con la misma, pero eso no quita que unas funcionen mejor que otras para la misma cosa.
Por ejemplo:
La maciza va muy bien si se tienen que hacer bucles, las que no tienen alma para cortada y recompuesta y las que tienen alma para manipular.
Pero hay muchas más, eh.


*Sellar las cabezas de las cuerdas.*
Métodos para sellar las cabezas de las cuerdas:
-Cola blanca y dejarlas reposar un buen rato.
-Celo (fiso).
-Cosiendo.
-Quemarlas suavemente con un mechero.
-Quitando un poco el alma, metiendo la de fuera hacia dentro y echando una gotita de cola dentro.
(Agradecería saber por cual os decantáis, más que nada por curiosidad, se aceptan más propuestas  :Wink1:  )


*AVISO: La información que está aquí puesta ha sido posteada el 21-11-2009, después de los mensajes que hay a continuación, por lo tanto es posible que este equivocada. Gracias.*

----------


## AngelSN

Siguiendo con la idea, voy a comentar un poquillo el libro el recomendado para iniciarse:

*MAGIA BÁSICA CON CUERDA*
*Una selección de los mejores efectos mágicos con cuerdas, profusamente ilustrado.*

*Título: Magia Básica con Cuerda
Autor: Marko*

Este pequeño libro es una pequeña joya para el mago inexperto en magia con cuerdas. A continuación os daré una breve reseña del libro en su edición rústica e independiente realizada en Buenos Aires, Argentina, en 1997, cuya portada es la siguiente:



 Comento esto porque actualmente existe otra versión del libro que contiene una rutina íntegra con una única cuerda y que en un primer momento se comercializó individualmente, y que posteriormente se fusionó con este otro libro dando lugar a: *"Magia básica con cuerdas y mi rutina profesional".* Aquí os dejo su portada:



_____


A continuación os detallo el índice del libro primigenio:



```
Capítulo 1: Nudos

El nudo sin soltar las puntas
El nudo chéfalo
Pentración con el nudo Chéfalo
El lazo de zapatos mágico
Nudo Combinado
Notas

Capítulo 2: Penetraciones

La cuerda a través del cuello
Otra cuerda a través del cuello
El Escape del pañuelo
El amarre de pierna de Maskelyne
La cuerda a través del palo
La bruja de la escoba
Cortando una mujer
Notas

Capítulo 3: Penetraciones (dos cuerdas)

El truco del ahorcado
Cuerda a través del cuerpo
La cuerda, los aros y la chaqueta
Las cuerdas de la fantasía
Variaciones
Notas

Capítulo 4: Cuerda cortada

Cuerda cortada nº 1
Cuerda cortada nº 2
Cuerda cortada nº 3
Cuerda cortada nº 4
Métodos con trozos agregados
Recomposición nº1
Recomposición nº2
Recomposición nº3
Recomposición nº4
Recomposición nº5
Recomposición nº6
Recomposición nº7
Contando las puntas
La cuerda cortada dos veces
Rutina multicortes
Notas 
La cuerda india

Capítulo 5: Escapes

El amarre de Kellar
Amarre de muslos
El amarre maravilloso
Amarre "Momia"
El amarre de la chaqueta

Capítulo 6: Trucos Varios

La pesadilla del profesor
Tres a una
La cuerda con cuatro puntas
El gran aro
Nudos deslizantes
Otro nudo deslizante
Final
```

[CONTINUARÁ...]

----------


## Ming

¡¿¡¿Pero en este foro nadie sabe nada de las cuerdas o que?!?! :(
Pero esque solo se necesita utilizar el Buscador, lo que pretendo, a parte de intentar resolver algunas dudas que tengo, es recopilar toda la información en un mismo post...

:(


Bueno,... muchas gracias Angel, como siempre te lo has currado, gracias.
Si a ti te interesa (cosa que dudo) la información que he recopilado, ya sabes, un MP y te la mando encantada.

Muchas gracias Angel, gracias.

----------


## Ming

Angel, muchas gracias de nuevo; voy a pedir a algún MOD que cierre el tema, muchas gracias.
No les digo que lo borren porque te lo has currado. Gracias.

----------


## Ming

¡¿¡¿Un esfuerzo?!?!

¡Pero si solo se tiene que poner "cuerdas" en el Buscador!... A mi conque alguien hubiese dicho un libro yo hubiese complementado... Era un cambio: información que seguramente ya se por información que les puedo dar... Pero bueno... es lo que hay... y el cambio se ha finalizado, como mínimo por ahora.

Y digo todo esto solo para no decir solo esto  :Wink1: :
Angel esperate unos días que ahora estoy de examenes, dame tiempo para poder, intentar, finalizar la información por otro lado y otros medios.
Muchas gracias por todo Angel.

----------


## mayico

Es más fácil decir y pensar que los foreros si no contestan es porque son más vagos y sólo vienen a recibir y preguntar.
¿Por qué no pienso...
...el tema es interesante? (no digo que no lo sea)
...gustará a los foreros?
...ahora que termina el curso... es conveniente pedir implicación con los últimos exámenes?
...a alguien le interesa la magia con cuerdas como para poder aportar cosas QUE NO SE HAN POSTEADO EN OTRO SUBFORO?

Sí, amigos, a algunos les parecerá interesante el tema, a otros les parecerá interesante pero no creerán tener algo que aportar, otros quizá no les interese el tema, otros quizás les interese pero no tengan tiempo por motivos como estudios, familia o yo qué sé, trabajo y demás, pero... de ahí a decir que la gente viene a preguntar y nada mas...
como has dicho... solo hay que poner en el buscador... pues digo yo, si voy a comentar algo que ya está en el buscador, para qué lo pongo?

Esto no quiere decir que no me interese el tema que, por cierto, me interesa mucho ya que me encantan las cuerdas, pero hay que ponerse en el lugar del otro. Y sí, amigos me parece interesante tener todo recopilado pero... no podemos exigir participación, y como se ha dicho antes... no están permitidos mensajes que no aporten lo pedido, asi que... borren este post.

GRACIAS.

----------


## Ming

^o) para qué borrarlo.

Actualmente se tiene la manía de cerrar posts o/y borrarlos cada dos por tres. De los hilos donde en principio no se dice nada se sacan las mejores ideas  :Wink1:  Además, es tu opinión, no creo que se deba borrar la opinión de nadie.

Opinión que me parece perfecta, por cierto.

Simplemente quería, como ya he dicho, recopilar toda la información en un mismo post, eso es todo. Eso, creo, que ayudaría en posibles busquedas... creo...

----------


## MagDani

Yo utilizo pegamento transparente (tipo imedio), no cola blanca, para fijar el final de la cuerda y que no se deshaga, simplemente pongo un poco justo en el perimetro del corte de la cuerda, espero a que se seque y ya esta
Cuando se seca queda bien y no se suelta.
Utilizo preferentemente cuerdas con alma, por si se la tuviese que sustituir por alguna otra cosa.

Estoy ensayando Walking knot con cuerda preparada por mi mismo, no se si existe alguna ya preparada a la venta. 
De momento la tengo con 2 puntos de corte aunque la quiero preparar con 3 (extremos y centro), me he quedado corto de ... así que de momento ensayaré  con 2 un saludo.

Daniel

----------


## MagDani

Bueno, yo mismo me contesto, ya que la he encontrado por si a alguien le puede interesar, pero: Pavel's Super Walking Knot : $295.00 el precio es un poco alto  :07: .

Se que la walking no es la misma que la super walking, pero...

La mia me ha quedado bien, aunque he utilizado cuerda de algodón de 10 mm con alma, puede que no sea la mas apropiada para este efecto.

Si alguien me puede aconsejar  :Wink1:  que tipo de cuerda seria la mas apropiada lo agradeceria mucho.

cuando lo tenga bien ensayado ya subiré un vídeo para que me orientéis, pero para eso aun falta algún mes que otro de ensayo.

Un saludo

Daniel

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

La mejor cuerda para magia es lo que en ingles llaman, clothesline, la traducción no se corresponde al tipo de cuerda que es.

Es una cuerda formada por un alma y una funda, el alma es la cuerda en si, lo que nos ofrece la resistencia a la tensión, nos da la fuerza que aguanta la cuerda y su elasticidad. Para proteger ese alma contra agentes externos, arena, humedad, agentes químicos .... se le pone una funda que evita que algunos de estos agentes penetren en al cuerda mimbando sus prestaciones, pensad que con este mismo principio se fabrican cuerdas para multitud de usos, entre ellos las de escalada, espeología etc... digo el mismo principio no que las cuerdas que usamos para la magia puedan usarse para esos menesteres. QUE A MADIE SE LE OCURRA COLGARSE DE UNA CUERDA DE MAGIA.

El problema principal de estas cuerdas es que las puntas se deshilachan, quedando muy feas, las soluciones son la cola o coserlas, si hay que incorporar alguna trucaje quitar un poco del alma para permitir el trucaje, como el que creo que indica Danielsam, (por cierto en el tarbell esta descrito el sistema tarbell, del que se comercializa el trucaje y del que recomiendo echarle algo mas que un vistazo)

El siguiente problema es que después de hacer rutinas tipo la pesadilla del profesor, cortando la cuerda, si dejas examinar las cuerdas la gente acaba sacando el alma de la funda y encontrando una posible explicación al efecto, lo mejor sería dar una explicación sobre las cuerdas antes de empezar, o que el alma fuera de diferente color que la funda (idea que lanzo para que escuche alguna Tienda de Magia)

Esta cuerda descrita hasta ahora, es la ideal para efectos como la cuerda corada y recompuesta, la pesadilla del profesor, nudos que aparecen y desaparecen.... pero a la vez son las menos indicadas para efectos de escapismo.

Para efectos de escapismo hay que usar cuerdas rígidas, las mejores son las de tipo pita, la típica cuerda trenzada, lo que nos permite deshacer nudos con mayor facilidad , estas se deshilachan con mayor facilidad que las primeras, y para rematar los nudos o nos apuntamos a los boy scouts o usamos algún tipo de cinta adhesiva.

Perdonar todo este royo, quería contestar a DanielSam y me ha venido a la memora el post de Ming del 1 de Abril, donde pedía alguien que entendiera de cuerdas, así que al final ha salido este tostón  que espero que pueda serviros

Magisaludos

----------


## Ming

Sirve, gracias  :Smile1:

----------


## MagDani

Hola Pep Maria,
Muchas gracias por tu ilustración en el tema.
Estuve preparando una rutina  empezando con una cuerda entera, que se corta "arbitrariamente" por 2 sitios dejando 3 cuerdas diferentes, en tonces comenzar con la pesadilla del profesor  con un final diferente, acabando en una cuerda unica recompuesta.
Claro para esto último tuve que preparar  el alma de las 3 cuerdas, pero al final no me ha sido de utilidad, ya que me fue dificil controlar esas puntas (preparadas) cuando las sostienes en la mano al principio de la rutina de la pesadilla.
Quizás con mas practica, de momento se han quedado en el cajón-

De Trabell tengo : Tarbell Course by Harlan Tarbell. Lo malo es que está en ingles, pero para eso estan los diccionarios.

Bona nit

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Danile Sam

MIrate la rutina de Marco (Mi rutina profesional con cuerda) donde corta la cuerda en tres trozos iguales, que dejas de serlo (la pesadilla del profesor) y recompone al final todoa la cuerda, lo hace con una cuerda normal sin trucar

Saludos

----------


## pableton

Por poner: yo soy muy fan de las rutnas de Aldo Colombini, por lo fáciles y lo efectivas, con las cuerdas es muy divertido y directo. en fin, por si a alguien le vale.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

*Ming dice:
Para iniciarse…*
*DVDs:*
-“Rope magic made easy” de Daryl Martínez -> en el que parte desde 0 y vienen juegos variados, recomendado empezar con este. Se aprende mucha técnica. Muy bien explicado, dedica mucho tiempo a explicar cada paso. (dos o tres volúmenes ¿?)QUOTE=Ming;215531]

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
Tres volúmenes.
Me lo han aconsejado muchas personas sobre este DvD y ya he encargado uno.

pD: ya os diré que tal.

Saludos!

----------


## MagDani

Gracias por las aportaciones bibliográficas,  
en la parte de videos he dejado un video de un ensayo con cuerdas, un solo numero,   corto y conocido, a ver que os parece y me comentais

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthre...718#post255718

no es el walking knot ni la pesadilla del profesor, que por cierto estoy ensayando de una manera invertida empiezo con una, pasan a ser 3 iguales y se convierten en 3 diferentes que se acaban entregando al publico (cuerda sin preparar claro) ya lo grabare y os lo cuelgo, para sacarle pegas y poder mejorar.

Un saludo

Daniel

----------

